# Wearing knee/shin guards and elbow pads on the plane?



## zicked (Apr 5, 2012)

Flying out (Southwest Airlines) to meet a buddy for a road trip for some riding. Space and time are limited so I am thinking about wearing the knee/shin guards and elbow pads while getting on the plane (short flight) so the rest of my carry on is available for helmet and clothes (trying to avoid checking any luggage).

I have always thought about this for the short/quick trips to whistler, but thought that full on body armor might be obvious and trip the metal detectors. The pieces I am considering wearing do not have metal parts.

Has anyone ever done this? Had any success or problems? I have other options (i.e. ship the gear with the bike, buy some along the way, etc) but now I am just plain curious.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

You can usually have a carry on as well as a backpack. Are you not able to fit it within these requirements?


----------



## zicked (Apr 5, 2012)

I should have mentioned that my "back pack" will be my large camelbak and it will be loaded too. One option is putting the camelback inside a larger back pack and stuff the knee/elbow pads in there.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Attach the pads to one of your straps and be done with it. Wearing that gear on a plane may make some of the more paranoid people a little uncomfortable.


----------



## zicked (Apr 5, 2012)

Grinderz said:


> Attach the pads to one of your straps and be done with it.


Have you successfully done that before? I have had mixed results with items not "contained" within the bag (i.e. camera equipment, xc helmet)


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

zicked said:


> Have you successfully done that before? I have had mixed results with items not "contained" within the bag (i.e. camera equipment, xc helmet)


Handheld I have had no problems. Haven't tried with luggage stowed under the plane


----------



## podoco (Nov 21, 2011)

If you do wear the full body armor on the plane please get a photo! The look on the other passengers would warrant a 'Kodak moment'...


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, strap them to your bag!


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Put on all your gear, a trench coat and a black mask. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd love to see someone try to go through security in full DH kit. Fullface and all....


----------



## zicked (Apr 5, 2012)

SRALPH said:


> I'd love to see someone try to go through security in full DH kit. Fullface and all....


I've got to think someone, somewhere has tried this especially with the rising cost of baggage.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

rogsim said:


> Put on all your gear, a trench coat and a black mask. Let us know how that goes.


I concur. Just wear all your bike gear, including helmet. No one will care, and it will save you the time and money you're trying to achieve.

Report back how it goes.


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

If you're shipping your bike can't you put all your pads in the bike box? I don't know about you, but my knee pads are pretty dirty and I don't think I'd want to wear them on a plane, especially the return flight after they've gotten all nice and sweaty/dusty.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Get on the plane, mumble randomly, twitch and uh *trip*.... Nobody will wonder why you have pads and a helmet on! Lmao


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Bet you'll be subject to closer inspection by Homeland Security.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Put on all full body armor, and helmet, when you get on the plane causally say "this sucker is going to take us all the way to the scene of the crash" request extra peanuts and strong drink.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Get a length of rope, p-cord, long compression strap.

Run it through the pads and carry it across a shoulder. 

Wearing it would be silly and just cause issues with TSA.


----------

